# how many pins does a cpu have?



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

I just counted the pins on a CPU and came up with 835 - can that be right? Could somebody give a brief low-down on the different types of processors and their numbers of pins (I bent several in one corner on taking it out; that is almost certainly going to be impossible to fix. Damn. But you learn from experience, right? And I figure, well, maybe it's a good reason to get a better one. This one is an Athlon Sempron. Is that good? - Please tell me I can do better - and recommend a better one - so I won't beat myself up for bending the pins and rationalize that it's a good reason to upgrade!)

And what's up with the number of pins? I just found out this processor is quite a bit smaller than the one in my stepson's computer. I would have thought they were all the same.

This CPU was so stuck to the fan that they came up together. Is that supposed to happen? I mean, the fan + grease just yanked the processor right out - and that little lever? Well, if I'd known, I would have raised it.

You make mistakes; you learn, right?

Thanks for any advice and consolation from anybody.

Bob Haskell

P.S. I wonder if anybody else has ever had an unfortunate thing happen with a computer?:laugh: :upset: :sayyes:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Current desktop AMD CPUs (Athlons, Semprons, Opterons, etc.) come in three socket sizes (number of pins): 754, 939, and 940. Socket 940 is mostly just for certain Opterons, and Socket 754 is basically the older version of Socket 939. When you counted 835, you either missed some or over-counted.

You certainly can do better than a Sempron. My personal recommendation is the Athlon64 X2. The model numbers include: 3800, 4200, 4400, 4600, and 4800. Basically, the bigger the number, the better (and more expensive) the CPU. I use a 4200, and find that it's plenty good enough for my needs (I do a lot of multi-tasking and playing games).

Here's a quick run-down of the desktop AMD CPUs currently available:
Sempron64 - Lower-end version of Athlon64, for people on a tight budget.
Athlon64 - Mainstream CPU. Not too expensive, but not too cheap.
Athlon64 X2 - Dual-core Athlon64. Designed for people who multi-task a lot.
Athlon64 FX - Games CPU. Designed specifically to run games.
Opteron - Server CPU.

I had a similar experience a while ago. As I pulled off the heatsink in one of my computers, the CPU came with it. Luckily for me, the CPU was fine.

When you choose your new CPU, just check the scpecs on it, and make sure that your motherboard is compatible (they need to have the same socket size).


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Socket 754 is basically the older version of Socket 939.


That is not totally true. Socket 754 is the current standard for laptop AMD processors like the Mobile AMD Sempron, Turion, and Athlon.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I was actually only talking about desktop processors, not laptop ones.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The Sempron is a socket 754 CPU, which means you can only get a socket 754 Athlon, An X2 is not an option without replacing the entire motherboard.

The AMD model numbers: AMDs are much more efficient than intels because of the integrated memory controler (MCT) on the northbridge, thats why their average clock speed is usually lower. The number refers to the clock (in MHz) that its intel equivelent would have to have to get the same performance. So, An Athlon 64 3500+ would be the equivilent of a 3500 MHz (3.5 GHz) Pentium 4. It gets interesting if you look at the equivilent of an Athlon X2 4800+. Its equivilent would be a 4.8 GHz Pentium D. The fastest pentium D is 3.4 GHz (I think), but I have only seen 3.0 GHz ones. This is why I perfer AMD over intel (and probably why the intel stock is dropping in price and the AMD stock is going up).

The AMD Sempron is actually pretty good, and it overclocks nice. I have a mobile one, and I can easily download and listen to music, watch videos, edit photos, and do fairly graphics intensive things like Google earth. I do expect a big performance boost if and when I upgrade to a Turion. I also think you will enjoy your Athlon.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Getting an X2 just means you need to get a Socket 939 motherboard as well. If you're going to upgrade your CPU, I recommend going for a Socket 939, and upgrading your motherboard at the same time.


----------

